# Von or Vom, I need to know!!!



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi all, it's been awhile 

I need to send my pups papers in, like yesterday. I've got most of his name figured out, just need to know which is the appropriate word for what I need.

Here's the deal, my pup is NOT from a "kennel". I have been given free range and can name him whatever I want. I want his registered name to be in german. And please, for the love of all that is holy I don't want to hear anything about not getting him from some famous kennel. He will be registered with the AKC and that's all that needs to be said about that.

Now then to the matter at hand, I need to know if this is generally considered correct;

Aus = out of
Vom = from
Vom is also short for Von Der??
Von = of

Also what is the difference between Von Der/Von Den/Von Dem?

I did lots of research and that's all I could find, considering all the GSD owners on here I was hoping that I could get it figured out once and for all so I can send my pups papers in.

I will greatly appreciate any answers to my questions. And the reason I want to put Von/Vom is because I want my dog to be "from" the landscape he is growing in, like _from the red desert_ or something like that. Thought I should put that in there so you can see what I need this sorted out for. 

Thanks for reading!!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Von/Vom is gender specific. So we can't give you an answer until we know what word you are using after it. 

I think. I am not german, but that's how I understand it.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It depends what comes after the 'von' or 'vom'. 

It's like asking when to use "a" or "an" - answer depends on this grammatical context. 

Those are all grammatical tenses of similar meanings. But it all depends on context. 

What are you trying to say?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

cant help with the language. went to your stat page, is that a picture of your new pup? if it is, that is one good looking pup!


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

"von" always takes the dative, as well as "aus"
So masculine article or adjective will always be "dem" or "-m"
neuter will be "dem" or "-m" (note, I believe "das Herz" {the heart} can be "dem Herzen")
and feminine will be "der" or "-r"
plural is always "den" "-n" and the object must always end with "-n"


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

@gsdsar You're right, I forget how different most languages are to english. I also do not know what pertains to feminine, neutral or masculine in german.

@huntergreen Thank you, that is however a very outdated pic of my pup. He is six months of age now. 

@qbchottu Well I was hoping to avoid this, didn't want to show my name selections because I'm not good at naming things lol. I think my name choices are cheesy and overly glorifying but oh well, guess I can't avoid it. 
My pup's first name is being represented by []'s
[] Of The Desert Valley Translated to [] Von Der Wüstental possibly?
[] The Spirit Of Adventure Translated to [] Der Geist Des Abenteuers perhaps?
[] My Comrade From The Desert Valley Translated to [] Mein Kamerad Vom Wüsten Tal peradventure?
Those are examples of what I'm trying to translate.

@EMH That is very helpful, but I still need to figure out what is masculine, feminine and neutral in german cause I honestly don't have a clue. I've never bothered with learning any language other than english.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

CountryGirl01 said:


> @qbchottu Well I was hoping to avoid this, didn't want to show my name selections because I'm not good at naming things lol. I think my name choices are cheesy and overly glorifying but oh well, guess I can't avoid it.
> My pup's first name is being represented by []'s
> [] Of The Desert Valley Translated to [] Von Der Wüstental possibly?
> [] The Spirit Of Adventure Translated to [] Der Geist Des Abenteuers perhaps?
> ...


Your translations are pretty good! However, the first one should be "Von Dem Wuestental" or "Vom Wuestental," either one works. It's right in the third one, but make sure Wuestental is one word.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No judgement here. I named my shelter pup "Cash Van Der Animal Shelter." Which is so horribly wrong that all the native speakers are probably cringing right now.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

@Jayfeather Glad you caught that I separated Wüstental in the 3rd one, I wasn't sure if that was one word or two since it represents more than one so I put both out there.
So Vom and Von Dem _are_ basically the same thing? And is it spelled Wüstental or Wuestental?

@Emoore Well, at least your pup's name is distinct


----------



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

No suggestions or corrections here... just wanted you to know I, at least, admire how much thought you are putting into naming this pup ! We were only allowed to choose the first part of Indie's name and it had to start with N - so we chose "Nina" knowing we weren't going to use it as a call name. I was looking for a strong, German female name; we scoured the 'net and didn't find much. I did run across a post about a cat named "Indie" during that time - that was all it took.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

CountryGirl01 said:


> @EMH That is very helpful, but I still need to figure out what is masculine, feminine and neutral in german cause I honestly don't have a clue. I've never bothered with learning any language other than english.


For a non-native speaker it is typically something you just memorize when you are memorizing German grammar. Eventually you will start to learn patterns, but if you have not taken/spoken the language you would have to look up or ask the gender of a noun you are wondering about.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

CountryGirl01 said:


> @Jayfeather Glad you caught that I separated Wüstental in the 3rd one, I wasn't sure if that was one word or two since it represents more than one so I put both out there.
> So Vom and Von Dem _are_ basically the same thing? And is it spelled Wüstental or Wuestental?


Yes, it's the same. It's spelled the way you spelled it, but I didn't know how to type that and "ue" is the same thing.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

@igottabecrazy, Thanks, he is my first REAL dog. My partner in crime. So I'm investing myself fully with him, taking no shortcuts.

@Liesje, K, I'll look up the gender of the nouns I wish to use. I'm settled on putting the word *Desert* and/or *Valley* in there. Because that's where we live, in an arid valley.

@Jayfeather, I wonder then, should I spell Wüstental or Wuestental when I send the papers off?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you investing?
Hans's papers sit in a drawer. I didn't register him. Don't wanna give the AKC money, as I am not doing anything involving the AKC.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> What are you investing?
> Hans's papers sit in a drawer. I didn't register him. Don't wanna give the AKC money, as I am not doing anything involving the AKC.


Ok, what you do with your dogs papers is your business. 

I'm investing everything, like I previously said. I don't know how I can explain it to you anymore than that.

I'm not investing money in him with a hope of him paying that money back if that is what you are wondering. He's not competing or nothing like that. I'm investing in him with the hope of it paying off with a long lasting friendship.


----------



## Jayfeather (Dec 28, 2014)

CountryGirl01 said:


> @Jayfeather, I wonder then, should I spell Wüstental or Wuestental when I send the papers off?


Wüstental. "ue" is like a substitute for "ü" if there's no way to actually write it (like me as I was typing, I just realized I can copy and paste it, lol). Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't look at me... I'm the one with a PAL bitch named Speed Queen Leontine Von Washateria... 

I will tell you though, that if you go over 36 spaces in his name, you'll be paying extra. http://apps.akc.org/apps/reg/namecheck/


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

@Jayfeather lol ok then, I getcha.

@LeoRose Thanks for the link 


Think I've gotten enough info now to get this figured out. Than you all very much for the helpful posts!


----------

